# Middle Georgia Duck Hunts - Walker Swamp



## rgarvin (Jul 28, 2014)

_*Are you wanting to entertain your customers or clients with a duck hunt and you do not want to travel out of state? *__*Have you ever heard of Walker Swamp or the legendary duck hunts in or around the old Brick Mines in Macon?*_ 

 Walker Swamp Ducks is located right outside of Macon, GA.   The ponds are less than 10 minutes from Downtown Macon.   We currently have 3 blinds left that are available for lease.   Each blind is $6500 for the season and holds four adults comfortably.  This equates to $1625 per hunter in a blind.  Each lease will allow you to hunt each Saturday of the season including Teal.  Property tours are available by prior arrangement.  Do not miss out on this opportunity to hunt in one of the best places to duck hunt in Georgia.  Species harvested in the past have included: Redheads,Gadwall, Widgeon, Ringnecks, Buffleheads, Shovelers, Mallards, and of course Wood Ducks.  There is over 300 acres of water to hunt.   

Serious Inquiries only, please. 

contact:  jrgsmg@yahoo.com

or call 478-960-7215 or 478-951-8883


----------

